# Suche Gästecode



## Track07 (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

falls jemand noch einen Gästecode übrig hatt, wäre ich demjenigen sehr dankbar würde er ihn mir zur Verfügung stellen. (Sollte das Spiel in meine Sammlung wandern, werde ich natürlich auch Codes abgeben)
Bin zur Zeit Schüler und muss mir daher das knappe Geld gut einteilen. Da muss ich mir schon sicher sein, dass mir das Spiel auch taugt, ich hoffe ihr versteht das 

MfG, Track07 (alias Gogobronco, alias Strudelwurm)


----------

